# Samsung Gravity won't connect to PC Studio



## th3-m1chr0ph0n3 (Sep 28, 2009)

I installed the software and driver from my disc. I connected my phone and it worked. I sucessfully put an mp3 file on my phone and disconected it. When I connected again, it wouldn't connect. Really, nothing would happen.

WHAT I THINK HAPPENED:
I think Vista might have installed the wrong driver automaticly after I reconected it.

WHAT I HAVE TRIED:
-Reinstalling samsung's software

-Restarting both my computer and my phone.

help please.


----------

